# 7 month V on leash wars



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all, 

Our pup is using a shoulder sporn halter. The most effective of many trialled, 

She has been doing so well we have started to let her off leash at empty sports ovals only. She still plays too rough with other dogs and we are worried she’ll injur. 

Now onleash, if she cannot get to a bird or person or smell that she wants she’ll turn around and tug at her harness and leash. As if to express her frustration of being held. 

Sometimes she gets quite feisty and has accidentally nipped me when going for the leash.

What are your recommendations? 
Should we hold the off leash play, or go back to square one with leash training.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will give a quick tug on the leash, if a dog tries to take it in their mouth. Just hard enough to make it uncomfortable, for them to keep the leash in their mouth.


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks! She seems to take this as a cue to play! We have found changing direction and walking off is enough to distract her to settle!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They need off lead time, for exercise as well as socialization..the other dogs will educate her if she gets too feisty.

The problem most people make with training is the assumption that the V "Gets it" sooner than they actually do, learning takes time...practice and consistency are key. So, the time to train her to heel is not when you need her to do it, but to take the time to have seperate training sessions where you work on it exclusively, that maximizes attention and learning speed.

The easiest way to teach "heel" is to simply stop walking when she pulls. When she stops and circles back to find out why you've stopped, pat your side, say "Heel", and continue. Repeat as often as necessary, the goal isn't to walk a distance, but for her to learn the association btwn her behavior and your word, heel.

Also, avoid the human need to refer to her responses with loaded human emotions, like "frustration"....being on lead is not a natural state for her, so she reacts not so much based on emotion, but inexperience.


----------

